# What do I look for in a share trading course?



## Carina86 (21 June 2010)

Hi,

I am looking to do a share trading course and there is so much out there to choose from. I am a beginner when it comes to shares (My focus has been 100% property investing in the past).

I really want to complete a course that teaches me all about share trading and option trading. I want one that is educational in nature (not 'use this magical software that requires absolutely no knowledge just wait until this line crosses with that line and then click 'buy')

I really want one that is run by someone that practices what they preach and is making a lot of money from actually trading in the market and not just talking about the market.

If you suggest a particular course please tell me WHY you are suggesting it. Otherwise a list of things to look for (and look out for) would be very benificial!


----------



## nomore4s (21 June 2010)

Save your money and research it all yourself.

Start here - http://www.asx.com.au/

And then search through this forum as there is more info on here then you will ever get in a course imo.

I would also suggest learning about shares first before moving onto options but there is also plenty of info about options on this forum as well.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (21 June 2010)

I've heard 21st academy was really good for options and shares forex too etc..


----------



## Joe Blow (21 June 2010)

Carina,

Firstly, welcome to ASF! 

This question has been asked many times before and there are many threads on the forums that discuss the merits (or otherwise) of various courses.

Some of them are:

Good stock trading courses?
Best Share Trading Courses... What Do You Recommend?
Stock courses
Trading gurus and trading courses
In answer to Courses and Questions before doing courses
Trading courses?
Courses/Seminars - Are they worth the Money?

There are almost 15,000 threads on ASF so I recommend you familiarise yourself with the site search function and start searching the forums for threads on topics that interest you.

Some tips on using ASF's search here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8380


----------



## mazzatelli (20 July 2010)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> I've heard 21st academy was really good for options and shares forex too etc..




This has got to be a joke right?
They're still peddling covered calls


----------



## nulla nulla (21 July 2010)

There is an old saying....."Those that can, do.  And those that can't, teach".
IMO, the principals behind most organisations running courses have long since worked out, that they can make more money peddling courses than they can trading. 
From posts on various threads in this forum, it appears that a lot of the sprookers also work on the "get them in and milk them" theme. That is they offer a supposedly low price introductory course, then levels of more advanced courses for higher fees. 
The end result is the subscriber is out of pocket for the courses, no better off in what they have learnt and also out of pocket in the markets trying to trade on the basis of what they have been taught.


----------



## tech/a (21 July 2010)

> There is an old saying....."Those that can, do. And those that can't, teach".




Well I hope I don't have to Fly in a plane or have Heart surgery.
You better tell all those kids at UNI who are studying to be Lawyers/Physicists/Dentists/Accountants and Financial Planners.

*What to look for in a trading course.(Rather than/even if-- specific seminar--talk)*

*(1) Curriculum*
Have a look at content if it doesnt have a good deal of time spent on RISK Management then its missing THE major component---while most want to get to the making money bit as fast as possible its the Preserving Money bit that you'll be having to use far more frequently.

*(2) Practical application*.
How do I put this new knowledge into practice show me real life examples and even better do as Larry Williams/Nick Radge/Brett Penfold/Gavin Holmes and show me live while I'm taking part in my education.

*(3) Clear cut implementation*
Ok Ive got the education now how do *I KNOW* my trading method is going to be profitable. How do I evaluate this---how did/do you evaluate your teachings.Have you a live trading record running?
How do I or have you tested this education for expectancy.
*SHOW ME THE NUMBERS!!*

*(4) Final testing*
This is outside the education process and one I learnt from Brett Penfold's book,I think its a great idea.
Use your email and use a friend as a confidant
Tell them what your doing and give them clear buy/stop/sell trade instruction with confirmation emails for 30 or so trades and see how your Method and expectancy fair trading forward. This introduces a human element to the simulation idea.

*(5) DO IT!!*


----------



## nulla nulla (21 July 2010)

tech/a said:


> Well I hope I don't have to Fly in a plane or have Heart surgery.




Hi tech/a

Pilots are generally taught on the job by experienced pilots, or taught in a simulator then spend further time in the cockpit with experienced pilots. Hands on teaching and not some internet course or classroom exercise.

Surgeons are also taught in Hospitals by specialists (who more often than not are the best in their fields with links to the respective universities). Hands on teaching and not some internet course or hyperthetic classroom exercise.

If you are going to quote me, quote the lot rather than represent it out of context. Nothing personal.


----------



## tech/a (21 July 2010)

> IMO, the principals behind most organisations running courses have long since worked out, that they can make more money peddling courses than they can trading.




And I think I agree.

Lets take Guppy.
A life time ago I spent a night with 250 others at a Guppy presentation.
It was in retrospect pretty ordinary.
He had 3 nights fully booked at $150 a seat $37,500 in 1996 was third of a house a night a house.

Another software company I know had a seminar week in asia and sold 1300 units at $1,900-2,900 a piece in a week.

These guys understand the "Business of trading"
They still survive in fact they thrive.
While there are Rip offs and there always will be in every type of business ---but in particular any business that promises the opportunity of riches.

I dont blame them.
If I could 10x the return from my business by teaching it you bet I would be doing just that!


----------



## nulla nulla (21 July 2010)

tech/a said:


> And I think I agree.
> 
> Lets take Guppy.
> A life time ago I spent a night with 250 others at a Guppy presentation.
> ...




In fairness I did say "most". 

I respect Guppy. I have some of his books and go back to them to re-read them again and again. His advice has proven to withstand the test of time. 
I am unaware as to whether or not he runs courses however if he did as an extension of the seminars you refer to above, they would probably be big money spinners as well. I know he has a web site and sells DVD's. I don't subscibe to his web site and I haven't bought his CD's/DVD's.
Whether or not he would earn more from those avenues than he does from trading, only he could say.


----------



## cynic (2 June 2018)

Based upon some of the questions raised, and comments made, during this past 24 hours, I consider this an opportune time to bump this thread.


Joe Blow said:


> Carina,
> 
> Firstly, welcome to ASF!
> 
> ...


----------

